# Rügen/Jasmund: umfangreiche Radfahrverbote?



## DerBergschreck (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe im Netz etliche Berichte über umfangreiche Radfahrverbote auf Rügen speziell im Bereich der Kreidefelsen gelesen. Die Berichte waren aber etwas älter.

Wie ist die aktuelle Situation? Hat man als MTBler überhaupt eine Chance, die Kreidefelsen im Sattel zu erleben, oder ist dort alles den mal ein paar Meter zu Fuss gehenden Autofahrern vorbehalten?


----------



## Stollenfahrer (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, 
also letzten Sommer war im Nationalpark Jasmund das Fahren und das mitführen von Fahrrädern verboten. Wir sind aber trotzdem gefahren.

Gruß Jens 
PS: Bilder bei mir im Album(Rügen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. November 2015)

Ist verboten, bleibt verboten. Generell macht die Insel mit dem Rad wenig Spaß. Sie ist zwar waldig und unerwartet hügelig, aber völlig überlaufen. Somit herrschen fast überall Verbote für Radfahrer. Nicht nur am Kreidefelsen. Nur offizielle Radwege sind erlaubt und die sind ziemlich häufig noch nicht mal baulich von der Straße getrennt.


----------

